# Pseudo Tapered 1745



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

I've just got 50$ on my credit card , so I bought 1000 3/8 steel off eBay for 35 bucks free shipping. Had 15 bucks left so bout 15 feet of 1745. I have a 36 inch draw , what set up or taper for 1745 is best for 3/8 steel.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

3/8 steel is too light to work well with 1745, and of course, what works best depends on what you plan to use it for. There is tons of information on 1745/1842.2040 tubes in the "Slingshot Bands and Tubes" Forum. I will move this Topic there.

http://slingshotforum.com/forum/93-slingshot-bands-and-tubes/


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

My draw length is 32" and I often use 6.5" to 7" singles for 3/8" steel. It might not be ideal but it works okay. The fork loops usually run from slightly under 1" to a bit over 2", depending on what I want for velocity. Full tube loops are wasted energy and only gave me 8-10fps more with a lot more draw weight. . My tests from last year gave 207fps with 6 1/2" full loop 1745s.

Here is what I am currently shooting for 1745s with 3/8" steel and 32" draw:

6 1/2" length from fork to pouch, flattened loops measure 7/8" on the inside, pouch 7/8" x 2 3/4" --- velocity 183 fps

6 1/2" length from fork to pouch, flattened loops measure 2 3/8" on inside, pouch 7/8" x 2 3/4" --- velocity 198 fps

For a 36" draw length you might want to start with 7.75" singles and shorten them to 7.5", 7.25" or maybe 7.0" if you need more velocity. It's easy to start long and shorten if desired. Try loops of around 1 3/4" to 2 1/2".

Here is a pic of my Palm Thunder with the above mentioned sets of 1745s. I use short cuffs to fasten the loops (with ties on top). This allows for changes if I want to shorten the tubes.


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

This is what inspired me to do so


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Inspiration is good... here is some more...lol. A short video from 2 days ago. The shooting was done on an old logging road that runs off a single lane paved highway (rural area - out of city limits). You can hear the trucks in the background. I could have drove further up the dirt road but the bugs are crazy right now so I stayed in the open area at the road entrance.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Inspiration is good... here is some more...lol. A short video from 2 days ago. The shooting was done on an old logging road that runs off a single lane paved highway (rural area - out of city limits). You can hear the trucks in the background. I could have drove further up the dirt road but the bugs are crazy right now so I stayed in the open area at the road entrance.


Thanks for sharing! I always love to see other members shooting. Good shooting too!


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

Repost - This what inspired me to do so


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting, Northerner! Good to see you out shooting. And good to see that somebody still knows which is the front of the cap!! :rofl:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

